# How to make homemade urine guards???



## Boonehillbilly (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone have any thoughts as how to make urine guards? I am sure I coudl make then out of 1" wood but was looking for other ideas.. Thanks!


----------



## jjgrappler (Jul 26, 2010)

I read somewhere on here I believe someone was using flashing and tying it to their cages.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Wood is not a good choice as it will absorb the urine and will stink.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

I buy a roll of galvanized flashing from Menards. The smallest that I can find is 6' wide which works out great for urine guards. I cut it to length plus 1/2 inch to go around the corner. I make a 45 degree bend down the length then make the 1/2' in corner bend. You will have to make a cut through the 45 degree bend to make a smooth bend for the corner. Think of a piece of pie. Thats what the cut should look like. Then drill some holes along the edge opposite the 45 deg bend to fasten to the cage wires.


----------

